# 

## Redakcja

4 września w Pałacu Prymasowskim w Warszawie odbyła się debata „Domy w  2021 roku”. Zaproszeni przez redakcję „Muratora” goście rozmawiali o  przyszłości budownictwa jednorodzinnego w perspektywie planowanych zmian  prawnych. Zobacz zapis z dyskusji. *ZAPIS DEBATY*



*A tu znajdziesz naszą sondę: Dom przyszłości - jaki budować już dzisiaj? Odpowiadają eksperci różnych firm.*

----------

